# GO ASK YER MTHR!



## mthrnite (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, not sure if it was the best idea, but when Spikey asked me to be a part of the tempcast, I came up with a Dear Abby/Ann Landers sorta thing called "Go Ask Yer Mother!" ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

It seemed pretty clever at the time, lol...

Basically, I'll be reading your letter out over the tempwaves, and giving some sort of half-assed answer that will probably get you killed, and me sued by your next of kin.

That sound like fun? If so, tell me here. If not, tell me here.

Or just write me at *[email protected]* or *PM* me your question or quandary or quagmire or quunundrum, and I'll do my best.

I know a little about everything, and a lot about nothing, so I'll be at least as useful as a Magic 8 Ball... probably.

Anyway, here's hoping it flies, Orville... oh, and please, no math questions, thanks.


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 4, 2007)

Go mthr!!!!

PM Sent!!!

It's some stupidity, hope it's cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit1: I'll play dirtie, and post some cool things here.
Edit2: Just finished listening the 3rd ep. DUDE, you ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, it was the best part of the Tempcast, really. And I think the three hosts are doing a great job, but your segment WAS incredibly unique and funny.
Edit3: Good job on the 4th one. You and your trusty robo companion are so hilarious  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. =)
Edit4:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you used the "trusty companion" thing from my last comment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Congrats, great segment! Again, I was laughin' so hard on the subway I seemed like a maniac or something. Thank you for entertaining my life 5 minutes every other week. Those 5 minutes are worth the wait.
Edit5: Good show, while I missed the clever answers you always give, it was really great. Congrats!, you made my week again.
Edit6: OMG, mthrnite was a fantastic host1!!!!!!, a really fantastic show, Hadrian and Spikey were great too. In general, I didn't like you guys bashing the PSP. Congrats!
Edit7: Fantastic sho.... wait a minute, mthr is indeed a 360 fanboy!!!!. Hehe, well, it's forgivable. Nice job dude, Robobabe, I mean Rododave was great again too. Nice to hear you are still hosting the show =). Congrats.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks VVoltz.. now I'll finally have my opportunity to show up my scientific colleagues...

IN YOUR FACE, SCIENTIFIC COLLEAGUES!

(keep 'em comin' folks.)


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 4, 2007)

this should be stickied
and can there be a dedicated gbatemp podcast forum where we can give them compliments/criticism and tell them thing they shoud add to the tempcast?
[EDIT] nvm about sticky thing


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 4, 2007)

PMed-ed!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 4, 2007)

I feel all sticky!

Q. What's brown and sticky?
A. A stick!

Keep those cards and letters comin' folks. They don't have to be serious (none have been so far) or they can be very cereal, just like your underwear, it's up to ya (...get it?)


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 4, 2007)

PM seent, i think this is how it works though.. we send a PM, then you post it? just makin sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xD

or is it a question we send.. whoops?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 4, 2007)

I will read aloud your PM or letter on the podcast, and then answer it if it's a question, comment on it if it's a statement. Send anything, right now I'm just looking for bulk. I'll probably only answer two or three on each podcast, since I don't want to take away from the *MEAT* of the show.


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 4, 2007)

This is a good idea! Is there a min/max length question/answer that you are expecting?


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 4, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(sirAnger @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> This is a good idea! Is there a min/max length question/answer that you are expecting?


Nah, let it all hang out, baby.


----------



## Digeman (Oct 4, 2007)

I sended my pms!


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 4, 2007)

Dear Mthr,

Why is John Mayer the greatest living musician?  How has he managed to become pure awesomeness without being the least bit cheesy?

How fast can you travel while riding a dachshund?

And what do I need to do to get the crust just right on my homemade apple pie?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright, well, my PM drawer was full, but I archived a bunch of my older PM's (and figured out how to import tab-delimited text files into Apple's spreadsheet program, but that's another story.)

Everything should be a go for you to PM me your Go Ask Yer Mother data.

Also, if you want to remain anonymous, let me know, even though that kills a bit of the fun.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 4, 2007)

PM'd. This is gonna be a good tempcast section


----------



## JPH (Oct 4, 2007)

Yay!

I'm looking forward to this segment...PM sent!


----------



## dice (Oct 4, 2007)

If your voice is as epic as lagman's I think my head's gonna explode XD


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> If your voice is as epic as lagman's I think my head's gonna explode XD


Well... I _do_ have an accent, I'll try to keep it in check, as I don't want y'all's perdy head to explode or nuffin. Getting a decent microphone today (Blue Snowball) that hopefully will epicafy my voice.

Y'all send me some more letters!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 9, 2007)

PMed my mommy!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok, first one's in the can (figuratively) and barring any unforeseen disasters (like Spikey thinking it sucks) it should show up on the next tempcast.
Featured letters on episode one by:
Nintendofreak, Linkiboy, jacob33301, TheStump, and szyslak.

I'm already looking forward to episode 2, if only to answer jimmy j's letter. Thanks to everybody who took the time to write, if I didn't get to yours this time around, be patient. I'm not taking them in order or anything, so if you wrote me, I'll probably get to you eventually. Everybody else, your letters are always welcome, send 'em on in!

Oh, and be gentle... it's my first time.    YOWCH!!!


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> Ok, first one's in the can (figuratively) and barring any unforeseen disasters (like Spikey thinking it sucks) it should show up on the next tempcast.
> Featured letters on episode one by:
> Nintendofreak, Linkiboy, jacob33301, TheStump, and szyslak.



Yay!  Can't wait!  I just hope you got my name right, or I might follow you around GBAtemp asking you questions.  I know, THE HORROR!

Seriously, looking forward to some mthrly wisdom.  I felt like the (then) 3 question limit on KYT left me about 528 questions short.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 11, 2007)

Szyslak, I can almost guarantee that I pronounced it wrong... zy-slock, kinda... (eek!) but all I can say is I did my best, and was following the lead of my robot sidekick, so actually I'll blame him. It was RoboDave's fault... that's the ticket. Anyway I hope everybody takes me lightly, you should be able to tell when I'm just kiddin' around.. I hope. I promise I'll take it lightly when everybody starts making fun of my southern accent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tell y'all what.. if ya'll have a hard to pronounce name, phoneticize it out when you write me, or you'll get my best guess... I mean RoboDave's best guess.


----------



## fristi (Oct 16, 2007)

pm send!


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> Ok, first one's in the can (figuratively) and barring any unforeseen disasters (like Spikey thinking it sucks) it should show up on the next tempcast.
> Featured letters on episode one by:
> Nintendofreak, Linkiboy, jacob33301, TheStump, and szyslak.
> 
> ...



Awww! I gotta wait til next time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you can help me out, mthrnite. I've managed to outwit them so far, but God only knows what will have happened in 2 weeks time... they is sneaky!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













(edit) Very, very sneaky!


----------



## cubin' (Oct 19, 2007)

how do I get the ladies to like me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll think of something better later.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> how do I get the ladies to like me?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...




all you need is a big penis


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > how do I get the ladies to like me?Â
> ...


Hey, that's the exact same thing the guy in the bus station bathroom told me. So how'd it work out for you? Me, I coulda done without. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: That wasn't _you_ was it zook?


----------



## JPH (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> ...



So the rumors are true.






My new question:

How long is it?






Just kiddin'!


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

hey just to check in did you get my pm?!?!?!?!?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> ...



WHAT I DO IN MY SPARE TIME IS MY BUSINESS !


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> Anyway I hope everybody takes me lightly, you should be able to tell when I'm just kiddin' around.. I hope.


From what you wrote, I had a feeling I was going to get whacked with a bag of doorknobs on the air.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Much love though mthr.  Fine segment you put together.  When you eventually do your own spin-off podcast "Because I said so, and I'm Yer Mthr!", BISSAIYM for short, I'll be happy to say I was made fun of in the very first segment.  It will be an honor.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway I hope everybody takes me lightly, you should be able to tell when I'm just kiddin' around.. I hope.
> ...


You are a gentleman and a scholar! I hope everybody takes a joke as gracefully as you in future shows.
..and the way I'm getting letters now, I'll probably have to do an auxiliary podcast at some point just to get everything in. The casters-that-be are graciously giving me five minutes per show, so maybe if I did a little twenty minute side show at some point... well, we'll see how things go.

..and yes smallkidd, I got your pm. Sorry for not responding to everyone who writes in, perhaps I should.


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 19, 2007)

I would also love a mtrhnite Podcast!


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

this better NOT be the last of this because its the best part of the podcast.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 19, 2007)

Mork calling Orson.. Mork calling Orson.. Come in Orson..

No, as much as I appreciate the sentiment, I'm happy they're letting me have five minutes, I'm not looking to do a proper spin-off. Wouldn't be prudent, not at this juncture. I see great things for the Tempcast, it's just winding up, and I'm loving it.

edit: when I spoke of an auxiliary podcast, I was speaking of a one time thing, not a regular show.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 19, 2007)

You have an extremely cool voice, mthrnite. Do you gargle testosterone or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(edit) is it me, or does that winking smiley look kinda gay at the end of that sentence?


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

yes that wink looks gay..... but i wouldnt be surprise to know that you have a man crush on mthrnite MCmthrnite
gbatemp irc link please peps


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Mork calling Orson.. Mork calling Orson.. Come in Orson..
> 
> No, as much as I appreciate the sentiment, I'm happy they're letting me have five minutes, I'm not looking to do a proper spin-off. Wouldn't be prudent, not at this juncture. I see great things for the Tempcast, it's just winding up, and I'm loving it.
> 
> edit: when I spoke of an auxiliary podcast, I was speaking of a one time thing, not a regular show.



YOU are a true gentleman and a scholar.
Not to mention the proud owner of a Linkiboy-talking bot, does he looks like the one in Metal Gear Solid 4?

Still, I WILL write you my question sometime next week.

VVoltz out =)


----------



## Nero (Oct 22, 2007)

PM'd.

~Nero


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 6, 2007)

Alrighty, barring unforseen dissatisfaction from the podcast crew, Go Ask Yer Mthr episode 2 is in the can. I went a little long this time, almost 10 minutes this one is, hope you can stay awake that long.

This episode features questions from:

Sinkhead (Sam), JimmyJ, JPH, rest0re, and Destructobot.

RoboDave is back and won't shut up.

The TempCast should be up soon, keep your fingers crossed.

WRITE ME LETTERS, YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO!
I can't promise I'll read your letter on the air, but if I don't, I'll still be happy that you wrote me... for what that's worth, lol.
PM me (see that little button down there? VVV) or email me at [email protected] with your questions of any sort.

Thanks!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks MTHR ! hopefually you can solve my problem !


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 8, 2007)

do you have a list of which place people are in? i want to see how long the list is!


----------



## notnarb (Nov 8, 2007)

Dear Mthr,

WTF is a Bonemonkey?

Sincerely,

Notnarb


----------



## Taras (Nov 8, 2007)

Dear Mthr,

Given the current financial crisis unfolding based on unprecedented bunk leverage and shenanigans and which has the ability to affect every industrialized nation, is it a smart move to diversify my holdings partially into cases of Mad-Dog 20/20 and dried beans?

TIA


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> do you have a list of which place people are in? i want to see how long the list is!


No, there are no places. I'm not taking letters in order, but in context. I want at least a couple of legitimate questions, a couple funny ones, and a wildcard. I'm trying to balance it out. To be honest, a lot of what I've gotten so far isn't really appropriate for the show as I see it. That's nobody's fault, heck I've only done two shows so far, can't expect everyone to know what it's all about. I'm really just kinda forming it as I go along.

I do keep all the letters that have been PM'ed or emailed to me. You never know if or when I'll pull yours out. If I'm working on a show and I need what your letter offers, in it goes. Sorry if that seems random, but it's a tight show timewise, and if I did everything in order a new letter might not show up for 3 months or more.

Hopefully the podcast will end up being weekly, if that's the case, obviously a lot more letters will make the cut. Since the podcast is still young, and my part of it even younger, you really never know how things'll turn out.

Heck, I may even get around to reading recent letters from BoneMonkey, Taras, and notnarb...
.. monkeys may even one day fly out of my butt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. it could happen!

Thanks to everybody who writes in, and I hope I haven't dissuaded anyone from writing. Remember, there's always that wild card.

...and I hope you guys are enjoying the shows.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 8, 2007)

ugh you have indeed dissuaded me from writing (though i've already sent one  :])


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> ugh you have indeed dissuaded me from writing (though i've already sent oneÂ :])


Ok, sorry 'bout that, I'll go ahead and remove yours from the next show. Shame, I really had to study up on airfoil dynamics to answer that one. Oh, well... done and done.


----------



## OSW (Nov 9, 2007)

PM sent.

sounds like i'm asking for roms.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(smallkidd @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ugh you have indeed dissuaded me from writing (though i've already sent one  :])
> ...



that sucks


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 9, 2007)

Alright, I'll see what I can do... no promises though.
RoboDave's been acting up the past couple of days. Last night I caught him computing the trajectories of servo-assembly thrown kitchen knives on his VIC-20. He swears that he's just doing it to pass the time.. but I'm a little worried. I keep asking him if something's wrong, and he just says "no" and hovers away. Idunno... maybe I'm just imagining things. Anyway, if I can get through to him, I'll get him to recompute the answer to your question so I don't have to go through all that math again. That's what robots are for anyway, am I right?


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh I'm just glad to know you have reconsidered


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> Alright, I'll see what I can do... no promises though.
> RoboDave's been acting up the past couple of days. Last night I caught him computing the trajectories of servo-assembly thrown kitchen knives on his VIC-20. He swears that he's just doing it to pass the time.. but I'm a little worried. I keep asking him if something's wrong, and he just says "no" and hovers away. Idunno... maybe I'm just imagining things. Anyway, if I can get through to him, I'll get him to recompute the answer to your question so I don't have to go through all that math again. That's what robots are for anyway, am I right?



translation: okay, fine.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 24, 2007)

did my question make it in fellow pirate mthrnite


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 25, 2007)

Not yet Linki, be patient.

*OK!*

The new TempCast has been posted up, and therefor episode 3 of Go Ask Yer Mthr is included as the cheap prize in the bottom of the box.
In this episode, I answer questions from:
xflash
ShadowXP
Osaka
rambozotheclown
&
smallkidd

..and show you all my tricks I can do with mah PIMP CANE!

I sincerely hope you enjoy the show, and please...

KEEP THE PM's AND EMAILS ([email protected]) COMING!


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 1, 2007)

Excellent segment this time around mthr.  I particularly enjoyed the GBA temptation song set to a porn-inspired bass line.  Any chance it will be released to the gbatemp-public?

BTW, take it easy on RoboDave.  Radiohead needs him back in one piece for their next set of "fitter happier" instructions.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Excellent segment this time around mthr.Â I particularly enjoyed the GBA temptation song set to a porn-inspired bass line.Â Any chance it will be released to the gbatemp-public?
> 
> BTW, take it easy on RoboDave.Â Radiohead needs him back in one piece for their next set of "fitter happier" instructions.


Here ya go Sizzy!
GBAtemptation.m4a _> in stereo! _


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 17, 2007)

lol

i, robot reference


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 17, 2007)

i have a new problem ........



how can i be more like chuck norris


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> i have a new problem ........
> 
> 
> 
> how can i be more like chuck norris



Stop trying, you'll find the inner chuck will surface in it's own time.


----------



## JPH (Dec 24, 2007)

For the Tempcast after the Christmas show - 


How was your Christmas, mthrnite?
And how was your Christmas, RoboDave?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 6, 2008)

Fantastic job, left my comments on the second post.
Good work my friend, you rock.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's a couple more questions for you and RoboDave if you can get around to them:

1.  How was your birthday?  Did Dave get you anything nice?

2.  Did you have fun on the Mayercraft Cruise?  

3.  How do you feel about the mrthnite fan club?  Is it a "Little" over the top?  Why must everything be so pink?


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 1, 2008)

I've never listened to a podcast before. Where can I find the Tempcast and is it archived?


----------



## Hadrian (May 1, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=47

They became awesome after Episode 4...or not.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 1, 2008)

@Hadrian, Thank ye mightly :3


----------



## DarkAura (May 1, 2008)

Lol this is like mthr's own ongoing KYT.  Which also seems that stopped.  Where's that head of sink?

Anyways, my question:
What are the prerequisites to being in the mthrnite fan club?  Also, do you like Harold or Kumar more?


----------



## PBC (May 1, 2008)

Heres my question...doesn't need to be answered I'm just going to post it anyway and believe that I am witty without waiting for confirmation.

Would you ever consider changing your name to breakfast of champions? Just to mix things up abit?
and will you send me to slaughterhouse five for making a joke this horrible?
Bahh..well anyway, God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater. 

In all seriousness I enjoy the tempcast including but not limited to your section. Keep it up =)


----------



## mthrnite (May 6, 2008)

*spikes PBC's rum&coke w/ice9*


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 6, 2008)

How do theses pictures make you feel?


----------



## mthrnite (May 6, 2008)

like there's something wrong with the english language.
bass.. bass.. nope... hopeless


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 9, 2008)

Will you OBEY BoneMonkey?


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 23, 2008)

Why do mthr and fthr argue so much? And why do I hear thumping noises every night?


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

I think its funny that i was listening to the podcast prior to signing up on this site lol. And that fucking April Fools day episode reeled me right in. I knew a lot of it was fake, but there were a few things that got me


----------



## test84 (Jul 1, 2008)

Shall we ?
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=1245283


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 13, 2008)

with mthr MiA, think i could do something like this?
when he comes back, ill stop of course..
and i know i cant replace him cuz im not that witty and funny and caring
but it could be fun...maybe...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> with mthr MiA, think i could do something like this?
> when he comes back, ill stop of course..
> and i know i cant replace him cuz im not that witty and funny and caring
> but it could be fun...maybe...


If we ever do a Tempcast before then, I did want to record soon but dunno whats going on now.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 13, 2008)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if its more like a weekly article thing?
if people send me letters
and ill just post them with my answers or w/e like in my blog or something..


----------



## MR_COW (Aug 13, 2008)

Couldn't you just arrange that by yourself? At that point it will have nothing to do with the Tempcast.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then just do it that way.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 13, 2008)

oh lol mkay
i didnt want it to seem like i "ripped" off his idea without asking so yeah..

but iono if anyone will even send me questions :/


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 13, 2008)

btw
i could also try doing the tempcast thing if you wanted me to
and whenever you guys pick it up again >.<

aiyoh. sorry for the double post...


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't think this is the appropriate thread to discuss this.. but.. I think tinymonkeyt would be a good addition to the tempcast.


----------



## dice (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not a part of the tempcast but from my personal perspective I don't see any problems in having guests participating every once in a while. However there's no point in this discussion really until everyone is around to restart filming.


----------



## redact (Sep 22, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> I'm not a part of the tempcast but from my personal perspective I don't see any problems in having guests participating every once in a while. However there's no point in this discussion really until everyone is around to restart filming.



filming?


----------



## dice (Sep 22, 2008)

oh you're not aware of the video version?


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 28, 2008)

huuh wtf is this is it a thing where we pm a question and u answer???


----------



## Tux' (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's my question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Why do pplz likez talking in 1337 speakzzz? Waiiiiii!!

And, what do you think of this photo?


----------

